# Having Your Own Root Cellar and A Couple of Recipes



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's an article about the economical benefits of having your own root cellar at home, if you're handy, you can make your own...http://www.energytimes.com/pages/dep...oking1009.html.  Also a couple of interesting looking recipes.


----------

